# Podcasts



## boygenius (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone on here listen to podcasts?.. Just wanting to know what other good podcasts out there are.

If so, which ones?

I listen to:

Keith and the Girl
ESPN: Thundering Herd
ESPN: PTI


----------



## Tux (Feb 2, 2008)

Reptile Radio podcast is pretty good.

I also listen to security now but thats because of my industry.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 3, 2008)

I listen to larry and bt on reptile radio and I'm a huge adam carolla fan. I listen to every one of his shows.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 4, 2008)

That is awesome, I will have to look into these podcasts..

I checked out the adam carolla website and he has so many different podcasts, is there any other easier way to subscribe to his podcasts or do i have to manually check his website to update the podcasts?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 4, 2008)

I dunno. I just check on it everyday. It's in my favorites. LOL. Him and Danny Bonaduce gave me hell about owning a tegu when I asked a question about building my cage.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 4, 2008)

bonaduce needs to get off those steroids, haha what did they say to you?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 5, 2008)

Danny's an idiot. He said that it was gonna weight 100lbs and eat me.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 5, 2008)

What were you doing asking them about a reptile enclosure in the first place?? lmao


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 5, 2008)

They do a bit called Home Improvement because Adam was a Contruction Worker.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 5, 2008)

HAHAHAHA 100lbs?! thats awsome. i love how ignorant people can be. at a reptile show some people tried to tell my dad that it was the columbians that got huge. they told him they get 6ft long and weigh up to 50lbs. what idiots! :bs2 lol sorry, thats just a pet peeve of mine. i hate when people give others wrong information that is not only wrong, but completely ignorant.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha hey now,

at first i was terrified of big lizards because of the thought of them trying to eat me, but i warmed up to tegus and thus have now been entrenched in this reptile hobby.


----------

